# Air temp sensor



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Anyone know the thread size of the factory Nissan air temp sensor? Need to find a faster acting one of anyone knows of a good one to fit with out any tapping etc.


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

Fast Response IAT Sensor - R32-34 Skyline GTR Specific - NZEFI - Performance Tuning and Development

Apparently M12x1.5


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm looking at a Bosch one they provide all the technical data for setup.

The probe isn't as long as some of the others. http://www.bosch-motorsport.com/med...r_NTC_M12-L_Datasheet_51_en_2782650379pdf.pdf


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

FRRACER said:


> I'm looking at a Bosch one they provide all the technical data for setup.
> 
> The probe isn't as long as some of the others. http://www.bosch-motorsport.com/med...r_NTC_M12-L_Datasheet_51_en_2782650379pdf.pdf


That one doesn't look like a fast response one - spec sheet says "10 seconds".

If you want fast then you need an open ended one I think.

This is a bosch motorsport fast response one - you can see the difference

Bosch Fast Response Intake Air Temperature (IAT) Sensor - NZEFI - Performance Tuning and Development

I think Subboy will be able to help you get the data you need to use the Hella one with the haltech if they don't have a preset calibration for it.


----------



## peckhs (Jul 20, 2013)

AlexJ said:


> Fast Response IAT Sensor - R32-34 Skyline GTR Specific - NZEFI - Performance Tuning and Development
> 
> Apparently M12x1.5


I was offered this when I purchased my Link G4+ from NZEFI. They said it is a direct fit for the 32.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

We will have calibration data for them.....we gave it to Link to add it to their firmware.
Problem with trying to use a shorter one in the factory location is they end up being to shrouded.


----------



## UnderDriven (Jul 9, 2015)

I used a GM sensor, reacts fast but needed to wire in some resistors in line with the wiring. I cut the factory sensor, drilled it out and then cut the GM sensor, removed the probe and JB welded it into the stock fitting that I cut/drilled. Looks fine and now I can see the temp changing on my apex hand controller. There is a write up if you google on the resistors needed and how to wire in. Was about £30 all said and done


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

AEM list a great sensor now;

1/8 NPT fitting works great and fast or you can use the Audi Bosch IAT again works very well , but isnt as easy fitment as the AEM sensor

AEM part number is 30-2014 just google it

Bosch part number 0280130085	again google it.

both work fine with all ECU's


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Cheers Mark I'll take a look at it. Does the plenum need to be tapped as the stock size is m12x1.5


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Already spent a fortune so I don't want to continue that trend. 20/30£ is acceptable for an air temp sensor.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

I would fit both sensor to the up feed pipe to the plenum.

The AEM comes with a weld on Boss to allow fitment to thin walled pipework but if the place for it to be fixed is over 3mm the hole can be just drilled and tapped.

The Bosch sensor needs a boss welding in again we can supply the boss in either steel or alloy for fitment.

thanks


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Good work Mark, you can fit them when you map my car, when I get it back.......!!


----------



## Spawn (Mar 18, 2015)

I used Delphi ones in my old cars with G4+ ( 3 cars to be more specific). Cheap + fast enough. Never had a single problem.

I don't understand why people spending s**t load of money just for a IAT sensor . Most of the tuner companies just find a high quality non-known brand and put their stickers on it. 

Like Haltech IAT sensors being Delphi or AEM boost selenoids are MAC branded in origin.



http://www.bmotorsports.com/shop/product_info.php/products_id/400 15 USD

http://store.haltech.com/exportstor...m14-x-1-5-127-c-or-260-f-max-reading-exp.html 37 USD

---

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-MAC-BOO...ARBS-like-apexi-profec-aem-avcr-/111012984126 34 USD

http://www.aemelectronics.com/?q=products/boost-controllers/boost-control-solenoid 104USD


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

If you want to retain OEM position then 
Hella 6PT009109-141 or 041 (in the Link G4 tables)
Beru 0824111003
Vemo V20-72-0456
BMW 11 61 3 449 116
BMW 13 62 2 243 946

Are all plastic bodied M12x1.5

In fact the one AlexJ linked to looks like the ones in my list.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

FRRACER said:


> I'm looking at a Bosch one they provide all the technical data for setup.
> 
> The probe isn't as long as some of the others. http://www.bosch-motorsport.com/med...r_NTC_M12-L_Datasheet_51_en_2782650379pdf.pdf


This is the one I use. If you look in the catalogue from pages 320-330 they do fast acting (<4s response) sensors.

However they will require a suitable boss.



TT


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

lightspeed said:


> If you want to retain OEM position then
> Hella 6PT009109-141 or 041 (in the Link G4 tables)
> Beru 0824111003
> Vemo V20-72-0456
> ...


Thanks Al looks promising. I guess all of them are Hella ? Data can be taken from the link G4 table which would cover the even the BMW ones listed above?

Are these all fast response ?


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

13 62 2 243 946 Ordered so just need to find the calibration data. Might have to download the link software and pull the info out of that can be done.


----------



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)

just ordered an aem one which is a lot more than the bosch one


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

Just to pick this up I have ordered a FAE 33166 sensor, another part that cross references with the other part nos (beru st005 another option) all compatible with the hella 109-141. Also got a Junior power timer connector for a few quid off ebay. All in 23£ I'll report back how it goes.


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

Ok so the FAE 33166 is cross reference part no hit on the Hella 6PT 009 109-141. You can pick up similar equivalent pattern parts for cheap from ebay but FAE are actually sold by Eurocarparts.

It is an open element, plastic body, M12 NTC sensor. So it is a straight fit in the plenum in place of the factory sensor, it is fractionally longer so is nicely in the airflow. The connector is different but it's easy enough to crimp on a JPT in place of the factory connector (there is just enough length in the loom to not need to extend the wires).

The PC Link has a preset calibration for the 6PT 009 109-041 (which is a short version of the same basic sensor). I've measured the resistance of the FAE 33166 in water from 10c to 80c (checked with a thermocouple) and it is basically identical (within +/-100ohms across the range).

The raw calibration data for a few different sensors is available in the help file of the PC Link software PC Link Downloads | Link Engine Management

Look under: Technical Terms and Reference > Sensor Calibrations

"Fast response" is a bit of a misnomer, if you really want fast get an open element thermocouple and a thermocouple amp for almost immediate response, but it is much faster than the stock sensor, so 10 seconds instead of 5 minutes.


----------

